# Special Agent Chad L. Michael



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP sir


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace S/A Michael.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Special Agent Michael.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sir


----------

